# From CH to DE



## RelativeDimensions (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi everyone

I'm originally from the UK, currently living in a small village in Switzerland, and planning to move to Karlsruhe in the near future. I love Switzerland, so the move will be a wrench (as well as the usual stress-fest), but I'm looking forward to meeting new people, and hoping that there's a lively social scene. My husband has promised me a decent curry (difficult to come by here!) so any recommendations on good Indian restaurants gratefully received 

My interests are walking, crochet, painting, and Doctor Who (nerd-alert...). I used to be a civil servant in the UK before taking a much-needed career break to become a trailing-spouse and full-time dog-wrangler. We've got two kids, both grown up and still in the UK.

We'll be looking for somewhere to live that's an easy commute into the city, and reasonably close to open space for dog-walking. Any local insights into the suburbs and villages would be very welcome! Also, can anyone recommend a good relocation agent?

My German is rotten (A1ish and polluted with Swiss German!) so I'll be looking for a language school pretty sharpish. Has anyone got any experience of the integration courses? Are they worthwhile?

Can anyone point me towards the local dog regulations? I've got a Labrador and a Portuguese Pointer cross, who've both done the mandatory obedience training in Switzerland. Is there anything similar in Germany?

Sorry for the barrage of questions (please be gentle with the newbie!)

Looking forward to getting to know you :help:


----------



## cyprusexpat (Oct 24, 2014)

Switzerland is so great, why to change to germany?

50% lesser earnings, bad politic, bad finance system and it´s ****ing EU ... .

I was never in Karlsruhe, but the south germans are pretty guys, but not all like BIER & Lederhosen. 

Germany is so crazy, for some dogs you must make an dog license, no joke.

Maybe you should use google.de/translate for gutefrage.net and some dog forums (called hunde forum), there are many question & answers about dogs and local dog regulations.


----------

